# Crescent Moon by Dawson



## tom8815 (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi 

Could you tell me if that painting is of any value?

Thanks for your help

Thomas


----------



## tom8815 (Mar 12, 2015)

Im sorry about the pics.

Should be ok now


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's a gorgeous picture. I don't know how to find out it's value. I'm curious, why do you want to know?


----------



## tom8815 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks

Just clearing my grandfathers house I found it in the shed...

Seen a tag from auction house I wondered if its worth anything...

I know Dawson's paintings are very popular but not sure if this one is genuine...


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm guessing that this is a print, not THE actual painting? it would be worth quite a bit if it was the original.
As a print, it will still have some value, I would suggest sticking it on e-bay.
But if it is the original work, take it to Sotheby's. £££


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I was a betting person I would bet this is a print. Some prints are more valuable than others so it wouldn't hurt to get this one checked out. Prints of this particular painting are widely available. 

The original sold at Sotheby's in 2011..If this was in a shed I highly doubt it is the original.

http://www.sothebys.com/en/auctions/ecatalogue/2011/victorian-edwardian-art/lot.107.html


----------



## tom8815 (Mar 12, 2015)

Thanks for great info guys.

Yes,I guess its a print after your comments...But will check that out


----------

